# insulti



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Agosto 2007)

Qualche settimana fa ho udito una giovane mamma riferendosi al suo bimbo di una settimana: "Per forza dorme tranquillo il bastardo! Con tutto il latte che ha preso!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Anni fa una mamma della mia scuola aveva smarrito il piccolo di due anni e si arrabbiava dicendo:"Dov'è andato quel bastardo figlio di puttana?!" 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Non riferisco (per decenza ..e dopo quel che ho scritto è intuibile il livello...) come si insultavano due ragazzi gemelli monovulari...
Forse si sta perdendo non solo l'educazione, ma il senso delle parole che si usano?
Mi sono tornati alla mente questi episodi leggendo la "confessione" del "terribile insulto" di Materazzi a Zidane, che, visti i tempi e il contesto, sembra rientrare in un linguaggio accettabile...


----------



## Old Addos (19 Agosto 2007)

*Trucchi del mestiere*

L' insulto è un espediente che usa chi è a corto di argomenti per sviare l' attenzione dalle questioni principali ;

allo stesso , modo , il turpiloquio è un " rafforzativo " ( ? ) del proprio discorso , teso a sembrare più " grintosi " ;

quante volte abbiamo sentito " Ma dove cazzo eri finito ? " oppure " Ma che cazzo stai a fare ? " ;

la parola " cazzo " si può togliere e la domanda ha comunque un senso compiuto ;

adesso , una madre che etichetti il proprio figlio come bastardo o bastardo figlio di puttana , commette un autogol , offendendosi da sè , salvo che la figura di troia non sia ai suoi occhi un' elevazione dello stato in cui è realmente ;

comunque , una parola od una frase perdono di significato in modo direttamente proporzionale all' uso che se ne fa ;

una recente sentenza della Cassazione , ha stabilito che " vaffanculo " non è un' offesa , poichè è un' espressione ormai entrata nel lessico corrente ;

padre Bossi , in chiesa , ha parlato di " casino " inteso come confusione ed i fedeli hanno avuto un moto di simpatia ;

credo che la vera soddisfazione sia riuscire a parlare ed a scrivere senza offese nè alla lingua nè alle persone ;

poi , c' è chi riesce ad essere offensivo e volgare - per i concetti che esprime - anche se scrive in punta di pennino , ma quello è un altro discorso . . . . . . .


----------



## Old Airforever (19 Agosto 2007)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Qualche settimana fa ho udito una giovane mamma riferendosi al suo bimbo di una settimana: "Per forza dorme tranquillo il bastardo! Con tutto il latte che ha preso!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...non voglio ironizzare su questo delicato argomento...ma ammiro la consapevolezza e la sincerità della madre...
Air


----------



## Bruja (19 Agosto 2007)

*Air....*



Airforever ha detto:


> ...non voglio ironizzare su questo delicato argomento...ma ammiro la consapevolezza e la sincerità della madre...
> Air


Devo dire che la sola cosa che ha dimostrato questa madre è appunto un po' di autocritica.
A parte questa facezia, Persa ha ragione, non si tratta di semplice educazione o di rispetto verbale, ma di impostazione mentale su come si debbano condurre i rapporti sociali.
Se in una famiglia si sentiranno sempre parolacce ed insulti, cosa potrà mai imparare una mente in costruzione? 
Si continua a sbandierare la ritrovata libertà da certe convenienze discorsive ma, alla fine, la sola libertà è quella dell'offesa e dell'aggressività verbale, perchè non si è in grado di far valere la ragione e l'educazione che non si è impartita.  
D'altronde valga un esempio fra i mille occorsi; una volta ero seduta ad un bar elegante di una città che non citerò per non fare campanilismi,  vicino avevo tre mamme giovani e disinvolte che non facevano una piega ai disturbi ed al fastidio dei loro piccoli delinquenti (perchè tali erano, hanno rotto un distibutore di dolci, e rovesciato sedie e bicchieri).. 
Il loro commento: embé sono ragazzini mica possono stare a guardar tutto... ovviamente in dialetto e senza neppure chiedere scusa al proprietario del bar).  Poverine erano troppo impegnate a raccontarsi le loro confidenze, a fumare ed a controllare vicendevolmente lo shopping appena fatto. 
Ma forse non è neppure strano, se ci fate caso, dovunque vediamo maleducazione e scarso rispetto..... sula distinzione non sto neppure a discutere; sono anni che non riesco a vedere più di due o tre persone di classe all'anno!!!
Bruja


----------



## Iris (20 Agosto 2007)

*Basti pensare che...*

Alle porte di Roma...una parte del raccordo anulare è intasato quasi tutto il giorno da una folla interessata alle audizioni e alle selezioni per la paertecipazione a ben tre reality della Rai e di Mediaset...Gli studi televisivi non sono più sufficienti a contenere gli imbecilli...si è dovuti ricorrere a spazi fuori città.Se non lo avessi visto con i miei occhi, non avrei creduto a tanta idiozia...una pletora di subnormali di tutte le età attende con ansia di ascoltare volgarità e sciocchezze.
Probabilmente l'inquinamento ambientale ha modificato qualcosa nel funzionamento dei nostri cervelli...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2007)

*Del resto...*



Iris ha detto:


> Alle porte di Roma...una parte del raccordo anulare è intasato quasi tutto il giorno da una folla interessata alle audizioni e alle selezioni per la paertecipazione a ben tre reality della Rai e di Mediaset...Gli studi televisivi non sono più sufficienti a contenere gli imbecilli...si è dovuti ricorrere a spazi fuori città.Se non lo avessi visto con i miei occhi, non avrei creduto a tanta idiozia...una pletora di subnormali di tutte le età attende con ansia di ascoltare volgarità e sciocchezze.
> Probabilmente l'inquinamento ambientale ha modificato qualcosa nel funzionamento dei nostri cervelli...


...chi aveva detto "la religione è l'oppio dei popoli" ...non aveva acceso ancora il televisore.
Far credere che quel che si vede è un paradiso e e che è a portata di mano (o di altra parte anatomica) è stato meno difficile di quel che molti prevedevano. Se poi si aggiunge la disponibilità di sostanze, presentate anch'esse come "esclusiva" del paradiso degli eletti, il perdere il contatto con la realtà è a un passo...
La mia riflessione sugli insulti focalizzava proprio la perdita di coscienza del significato reale delle parole e dei valori di riferimento.


----------



## cat (20 Agosto 2007)

non è possibile che questa mamma ami i suoi figli.
no li può trattare così.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Luglio 2009)

Up


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

down


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

innanzitutto trovo veramente scandaloso che un adulto si rivolga con certi epiteti ad un bambino. Sul fatto che una madre chiami il proprio figlio "figlio di...." stenderei un velo pietoso. Come dice Persa probabilmente è un insulto talmente gettonato che ci si dimentica del suo significato originario....
Una volta in Spagna ho visto una madre dare un sberla alla figlioletta, era una sberla data con cattiveria, lo schiaffone è pertito dalla testa x scendere in mezzo al viso e poi l'ha presa x i capelli.....il ganzo mi ha trattenuto perchè io ero già in piedi pronta a restituirlo alla madre


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> innanzitutto trovo veramente scandaloso che un adulto si rivolga con certi epiteti ad un bambino. Sul fatto che una madre chiami il proprio figlio "figlio di...." stenderei un velo pietoso. Come dice Persa probabilmente è un insulto talmente gettonato che ci si dimentica del suo significato originario....
> Una volta in Spagna ho visto una madre dare un sberla alla figlioletta, era una sberla data con cattiveria, lo schiaffone è pertito dalla testa x scendere in mezzo al viso e poi l'ha presa x i capelli.....il ganzo mi ha trattenuto perchè io ero già in piedi pronta a restituirlo alla madre


 Al limite meglio la sberla del "figlio di ..." detto dalla propria madre che dà la chiara visione di come si è (non) considerati.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

a me il primo insulto al bambino (il bastardo dorme o una cosa del genere) sembra palesemente scherzosa...chiaro che è pesantina ma non credo debba essere presa come un insulto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me il primo insulto al bambino (il bastardo dorme o una cosa del genere) sembra palesemente scherzosa...chiaro che è pesantina ma non credo debba essere presa come un insulto


 Certo che era "tenere" l'intenzione ...il problema è dell'uso del linguaggio che se usato per il neonato sarà usato anche quando il bambino sarà in grado di capire e il significato implicito di svalutazione di sè che ne potrà ricavare.


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che era "tenere" l'intenzione ...il problema è dell'uso del linguaggio che se usato per il neonato sarà usato anche quando il bambino sarà in grado di capire e il significato implicito di svalutazione di sè che ne potrà ricavare.


lo so ma volevo farti incazzare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo so ma volevo farti incazzare


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certo che era "tenere" l'intenzione ...il problema è dell'uso del linguaggio che se usato per il neonato sarà usato anche quando il bambino sarà in grado di capire e il significato implicito di svalutazione di sè che ne potrà ricavare.


non credo che la prenderà come svalutazione ; io ne faccio solo una semplice questione di buongusto ..null'altro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo che la prenderà come svalutazione ; io ne faccio solo una semplice questione di buongusto ..null'altro


 Il buon gusto nelle relazioni genitoriali è sostanza.


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Il buon gusto nelle relazioni genitoriali è sostanza.


ora ci penso


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> non credo che la prenderà come svalutazione ; io ne faccio solo una semplice questione di buongusto ..null'altro


 
+ che di buongusto direi di ciò che vuoi insegnare a sto bambino....chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera...


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

comunque questo tred è una chiavica.
pensavo fosse una gara di insulti


----------



## Minerva (27 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> + che di buongusto direi di ciò che vuoi insegnare a sto bambino....chi ben comincia è a metà dell'opera...


facile che si abitui ad un linguaggio di cattivo gusto


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> comunque questo tred è una chiavica.
> pensavo fosse una gara di insulti


racchia!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> racchia!



scemetta


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> scemetta


 
cuoca del put!


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Luglio 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> cuoca del put!


ha parlato l'adrià di noiartri


----------



## soleluna80 (27 Luglio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ha parlato l'adrià di noiartri


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)




----------



## brugola (28 Luglio 2009)

brugola&asu


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Luglio 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> brugola&asu


----------



## Old Rocknroll (28 Luglio 2009)

*...........*



cat ha detto:


> non è possibile che questa mamma ami i suoi figli.
> no li può trattare così.


Io non credo affatto che tutti i genitori amino i figli. E' un qualcosa che vorremmo fosse così, ma non lo è. Forse non lo è mai stato stato: ora non lo più che mai.


----------

